# What % of people can make money from the stock market long term?



## steelcat (16 April 2014)

30%?


----------



## Faramir (16 April 2014)

What is the minimum number of years before it is considered long term?


----------



## pinkboy (17 April 2014)

-100% of capital to $infinite. 

Depends how well you protect your capital and acquire rising business SP and put dividends to use. 

pinkboy


----------

